# Has anyone tried DKMS (dynamic kernel module support) ?

## had1681

Hi!

I'm wondering if anyone ever tried the DKMS system (developped for RedHat I think) with gentoo?

It should be possible, since RPMs tools are available too...

I need to try DKMS, but I don't like the idea of installing another linux just for the test...

Thanks!

hh

ps: details about DKMS : http://linux.dell.com/dkms/dkms.html

----------

## Donpasquale

try to use a whole kernel which got these mechanisms enabled. it wouldnt be good to just install the tools for that and try it with a gentoo kernel.

----------

## pdouble

See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100754 for an ebuild.

----------

## Let_Me_Be

Well, its a bit hype here  :Smile:  But this one of the things we should want in portage.

It is a killer feature and a great time saver (no need to recompile all drivers after kernel update is just one example).

----------

